# Where to buy pre-owned high-end watches in Singapore?



## merit1982

I am in business trip to Singapore and hope to shop for a high-end watch. My budget is still modest therefore, I am finding some trustworthy stores selling used watches or new watch at discount stores in this beautiful island. 

Any local could help me? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bubzter

More than happy to help. There are numerous reliable pre-owned shops around the island, with the largest dependable clusters being at Lucky Plaza along Orchard Road, and People's Park Complex near Chinatown. There's this shop at Lucky Plaza called Eastern Watch that sells a humble but impressive selection, like a IWC Portuguese that I am aiming to pick up in due time.

But should traveling be limited by your schedule, there are three websites that I frequent. Monster Time Vintage Watches - Home, Passions Watch Exchange | Singapore 2nd Hand Watch Dealer and JW Horological Gallery : Auguste Raymond, Claude Meylan, Horotec Tools, Magellan, NOMOS Glashutte, Otium, Philippe Chiparus, Pierce, Zodiac, watches, chronographs, A.Dunhill, Audemars Piguet, Blancpain, Breguet, Bell & Ross, Bvlgari, Carl F.Bucherer,, all of which have a physical storefront as well.

I'm hoping that the Speedy I had my eye on two days ago is still at the JW shop. If it is, you'll see a change in my signature by today end-day 

Enjoy browsing through the shops, and hope you find something you really like!


----------



## kingk

Since you're on a business trip you're probably in the CBD...

In addition to JW and the rest listed above, here's one that's located on the ground floor of a big office tower, Republic Plaza, right in the middle of the CBD:

http://www.visiotime.com/

Haven't bought from there personally but I've heard they're quite reasonable and helpful.


----------



## Dennix

Now I do regret I didn't ask the very nice dudes here the same question when I paid my visit to Merlion Island last month. I did enter some high-end watch brand shops there (there were many of 'em in Singapore, I think) but I didn't pull any trigger. 
Hope you'd find some nice deals.


----------



## nicktanbt

You can also try Watch Link at Far East Plaza. Quite a fair bit of selection, especially for Panerai & AP


----------



## BA211

You can also try Watch Arena.

http://www.watcharena.com.sg/index.php

I have found Visiotime and JW Horological to be good. I have used them most for buy/selling secondhand watches.


----------



## dumadiscount

anyone purchased from Kenneth Chen, Collectors Haven, 5 Balmoral Crescent (Inside VIP Hotel) before?

looking to buy my first watch from him (discontinued so AD not an option)


----------



## HPoirot

He comes quite highly rated. I believe quite a number of people have bought from him at Paneristi.com before.


----------



## kingk

HPoirot said:


> He comes quite highly rated. I believe quite a number of people have bought from him at Paneristi.com before.


Heard the same thing about that place.


----------



## mrjohnmckay

You may want to try Watchnatic.com or Watchshopforum.com?


----------



## timlighty

bubzter said:


> More than happy to help. There are numerous reliable pre-owned shops around the island, with the largest dependable clusters being at Lucky Plaza along Orchard Road, and People's Park Complex near Chinatown. There's this shop at Lucky Plaza called Eastern Watch that sells a humble but impressive selection, like a IWC Portuguese that I am aiming to pick up in due time.
> 
> But should traveling be limited by your schedule, there are three websites that I frequent. Monster Time Vintage Watches - Home, Passions Watch Exchange | Singapore 2nd Hand Watch Dealer and JW Horological Gallery : Auguste Raymond, Claude Meylan, Horotec Tools, Magellan, NOMOS Glashutte, Otium, Philippe Chiparus, Pierce, Zodiac, watches, chronographs, A.Dunhill, Audemars Piguet, Blancpain, Breguet, Bell & Ross, Bvlgari, Carl F.Bucherer,, all of which have a physical storefront as well.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Speedy I had my eye on two days ago is still at the JW shop. If it is, you'll see a change in my signature by today end-day
> 
> Enjoy browsing through the shops, and hope you find something you really like!


I am looking for this kinda of watch







Simple and plain. I saw one by Orient a long time ago however it cant be found again.

I am new to watches, any recommendations? Simple and affordable for me as I just started to work.

I would prefer brown leather strap and simplicity.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Pyroxene

Wrong forum. You should try the Public Forum instead.


----------



## Crunchy

Highly recommend ::: SWX - Singapore Watch Xchange :::. Its a forum in singapore to buy and sell watches.


----------



## zigzack

Hi guys !

I think there is a new watch shop that sells pre owned watches.. its at Far East Plaza called Chrono Exchange. The watches in the shop look really conditioned and well maintain, they also have a service centre in their shop..

i think their website is www.chronoexchange.com, they also have a facebook account..

maybe can consider to drop by and have a look. 


zigzack


----------



## shnjb

timlighty said:


> I am looking for this kinda of watch
> View attachment 966122
> 
> Simple and plain. I saw one by Orient a long time ago however it cant be found again.
> 
> I am new to watches, any recommendations? Simple and affordable for me as I just started to work.
> 
> I would prefer brown leather strap and simplicity.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


High end casio?


----------

